# Youtube streaming in Chromium



## trzczy (Oct 21, 2017)

I have no FreeBSD installed yet so I cannot find it out myself. Is it possible to watch youtube streaming in Chromium in FreeBSD? Please distinguish between streaming and typical video. I mean streaming.

When I tested it lately on Windows XP in Chrome videos worked fine but streaming. There was the information that there was a lack of some decoders.

How is it on FreeBSD? One can check eg. Sky News stream:






or other live tv channels.
Thank you


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 21, 2017)

If matter for you, works for me but on Firefox. I do not use www/chromium.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 21, 2017)

trzczy said:


> How is it on FreeBSD?


It works fine in either Chromium or Firefox.


----------



## trzczy (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------

